# What got you started?



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

What got you started in Golf? 

I got into golf almost accidently. There was a girl I liked that played for my junior high school team. I joined hoping to get closer to her, but instead, I had a natural knack for the game and quickly became rivals with her...

We became really good friends, but never nothing more. Shame...but at least I developed a new love. Golf 

What's your story?


----------



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

My dad took it up a few years ago and took me along with him a couple of times. I've played a little on and off since then. I played my first full 18 holes on a field trip during my last year of high school.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I was on holiday in great yarmouth and my dad took me to a local pitch and putt, i nearly went round in par so my dad took me to the local council course and same again, after that i was hooked and pushing my dad all the way.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

I got into it when the family tournament came around and i wanted to get involved. I cant say i started as good as you guys but i held my own and got bettter.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, my grandparents took it up shortly before my dad was born, he got hooked, so I've been swinging plastic clubs since I was 2!


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

Everyone says your talent hides when you don't know it. Well, it's true. A long time ago, my brother and his friend were going to the driving range. I begged and pleaded to go, so he finally took me.

Well, it was my turn and I took the driver and setup. They helped me get into position, and *WHAM* I hit it farther than my brother and his friend.

That is what got me started.


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Like some other members at this board I began playing golf to follow my family. My dad started playing two years before I did and in an attempt to spend more time with him I took it up as well. 

I enjoyed playing and the rest is history. I play every few weeks in the summer these days. Usually with friends but sometimes with my dad and his friends as well.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

It all started when I was 12. I got that golf bag full of clubs and balls for christmas. I haven't stopped playing since, and have also got my family to join me during course plays. Of course I beat them all.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Good greif. It seems like everyone started out as a great player. I guess its just something you have to be born with, I just learned.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

BigL said:


> Good greif. It seems like everyone started out as a great player. I guess its just something you have to be born with, I just learned.


More info? Who inspired you to learn? Did you decide to take an easy extra curricular activity in high school? More info please.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

There's something about holding a metal stick in your head and whacking the crap out of something without penalty...LOL that's what got me started...Lack of interest in jail time...of course Im j/k. 

I always wanted to learn how to play but when you live in a farm community with like 1 course in 250 miles your SOL. I moved to Florida in '95 and lately I have been lucky to have time to learn alot. With my thriving internet business i have loads of time to use up.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

My dad is what got me into golf. When I was a kid he would always go the course. At first I just went with him to keep him company but then he taught me and Ive been playing since.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

What got me started was my school.

I had always wanted to be part of a school team or sport in some way. But I am not big enough to play football or talented enough to play basketball. So I tried out for the golf team.

Wasn't good enough to get on the team but liked the game. So I have played ever since!


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I loved playing golf for my school. There was basically no one good though and only 4 people besides me had their own clubs.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

My dad took me out when I was little. Got me my first set of clubs and sent me on my way. I then took some lessons and joined a team, only playing nine and not playing well. 

After that I just began to play recreationally and have not stopped since.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

As young kids my brother and I would tag along with my dad and uncle when ever they went golfing and we'd be their caddy's. We used to have so much fun just carrying around their golf bags all day, but then after about a year of this, and after playing around with the clubs at home carrying around someone elses equipment just wasn't enough. We had to get out there and show them that we to could swing a iron rod at a small, white ball and hope it landed close to a hole in the ground. After that the urge to play golf became irresistible we begged are dad to take us golfing. And ever since then we've been playing golf regularly.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddying is such a great job. I was a caddy when i was a kid. Its good because it brings in good money and you learn about the game.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds cliche, but really I saw Tiger Woods doing so well, and would never have watched golf without his great play. Once I saw that I jumped at every chance I had to learn, and have since been playing quite a bit.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I think a lot of people have already mentioned this, but I started due to my family playing a lot. Whenever my uncle would come over he would show off his new clubs and take me to pro shops and I just got into it. 

And I am glad I did. Golf is a great way to relax.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Alot of my friends played golf reguarly and I felt a little left out because I couldn't play, I took a few lessons and visited a driving range and was able to play!


----------



## G-1 (Mar 29, 2006)

my father took me along to the Hond Classic 2 yrs ago and i saw the pros and became hooked i couldnt stay off the course, range or practice greens. Golf is very addicting but i love it.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

i got started in golf because all of my friends played and just took me one time. i instantly fell in love  lol


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

I was getting ready to interview with Electronic Arts, and I thought it would be a good idea to buy and try out some of their games. I picked up Tiger Woods 2005, and really liked it! As I was really close to a driving range, I thought it would be good to try out the real thing to see how it compared.

I learned the hard way that the rubber tee is mounted under the mat! First one went out farther than my ball!

Anyway, I hit one or two really well, and that got me hooked. I *did* get the job at EA later, and even had the pleasure of working on the Tiger Woods game in the motion capture department. But alas, I have yet to meet Tiger (or any of the other celeb talent we use) in person yet.

Maybe someday...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

It just sort of happened. Had a few 9 hole outings when I was a senior in high school, just hacking around my parents' country club, but not really all that interested at the time. Then in the mid 70's after I moved from Montana to Colorado I started playing quite a bit with a friend of my sister. After he went into the Air Force, I again lost interest for another decade, doing a lot of hiking and whitewater kayaking... no spare time for hitting a golf ball. After messing up my back in the kayak, I had to quit that, did a lot of hiking and decided to hit the course occasionally. Met a guy there who was passionate about the game and we started playing every chance we had. We'd play 54, sometimes even 72 holes on a weekend. In 1989 we joined the men's club at the public course where we played, and I've now been a member of that club for 17 years. Served 4 years on the board of directors, served as rules committee chairman, and been one of the most active tournament players in the club. Handicap index has ranged from 16.3 the first year to the low 10's the second, and down as low as 9.3 shortly before I met my future wife. Marriage has cut into my golf, and that plus injuries have had a detrimental effect on my handicap over the last few years, but I'm still hanging at 14.9 and coming down, so.....

Now I'm an addict until I can no longer hold a club. I even manage to find something to enjoy on my bad days.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well a year ago i thought that golf was as boring as hell, i couldnt stand it. it just looked so tedious on the telly...

but a couple of months ago i went with a mate to my local course and played the front 9 on the beginner course there. I thought it was brilliant and have played at every opportunity since.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

My dad ...and im glad he did.
He took me and my mom out to dinner at our golf club and one look at the course and i was like "i want to play" and now i am hooked


----------



## PlayerOfTheYear (Dec 13, 2006)

I was big basketball player (rec leagues, pro-am leagues, etc.). I took lessons knowing that there would be a day when I could no longer play basketball at the level I was accustomed. Well, I took lessons but never really played until about 5 years later, I tore my achilles tendon. I got to the point I feared basketball but still having a competitive nature, I then knew it was time to start swinging the clubs on a regular basis.

--Poty


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Once I was big enough, about 5 years old, my Mom would take me on the course and I'd pull her golf cart. I had a cut down club and if nobody was immediately behind us, I'd get to hit a few balls and putt some. Once she saw I was interested and had some natural aptitude, she took me to meet the pro.

This was at Seneca Golf Course in Louisville, Kentucky. Seneca had a very progressive minded pro, (for the 50's), named Joe Lally. He had clinics for us kids and taught us the etiquette of the game, the rules, and last of all, how to swing a club. When we passed Joe's course, he would take us onto the course in masse to play back and forth on the 10th and 18th holes. He made sure us kids had the opportunity to play golf, quite unlike most courses where kids weren't allowed on the course at all on a weekend.

When Joe got old, his son Joe Junior tool over as pro at Seneca. He maintained programs the way his Dad had raised all of us.

Between my Mom and the Lally family, nobody ever had a better upbringing in the game!


----------



## shoomba (Dec 14, 2006)

Well my dads always played and when i was old enoug to hold a club he dragged me along whether i liked it or not and now i love it so im glad he did


----------

